

Kik Raises $50M from Tencent at $1B valuation - vskarine
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/kik-raises-50m-from-strategic-partner-tencent/#.q1zaao:KKBn

======
QuickThrowaway
Obvious throwaway - this app is fascinating because of its seeming domination
of the 'kink' landscape - users move from dedicated forums there to continue
chatting and you'll see people's kik names in signatures/tumblr pages all the
time.

~~~
daemin
One reason could be that it uses usernames, and does not tie someones identity
to their phone number. So it makes it easier to use in some socially riskier
endeavours.

------
xasos
The continued Asian investment in messaging apps like Snapchat (Alibaba), Kik
(Tencent), Hike (Softbank), and Viber (Rakuten) is really interesting and
makes sense. Apps like WeChat and QQ are extremely popular in the Asian
markets, and they want to also have a foothold in messaging services in
Western markets.

------
NDizzle
Not bad for a LOL typo.

